# Newbie here. Some pics of my tank



## sami072 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello new to the forum thought I would share my tank.... I have a Tiger Oscar, ClownKnife and an Ornate Bichir.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Very Nice looking fish. What size tank do u have them in.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome to the group and glad you let us see the fish you keep.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah they really are nice and they look really happy and healthy, what size tank are they in?


----------

